# Carpet Racers



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

I can't believe noone has posted this... http://www.documentarychannel.com/movie.php?currID=10250&t=Carpet-Racers

I guess it's reairing tonight at 11pm est.


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Interesting, finally something to watch on Sunday!


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I watched it yesterday.. to bad it is several years old.

Nice show.

they did make good points about why this hobby is die-ing.
but no ideas about fixing it.


----------



## wait a minute (Oct 11, 2001)

someone told me about it last night but it was on direct tv and i dont have that. oh well, maybe next time.


----------



## Barry Z (Mar 28, 2002)

... I'm sorry I watched that ...


----------



## adamcornwell (Sep 27, 2010)

Pretty cool! Though they made chris tossolini look like a d-bag!


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

adamcornwell said:


> Pretty cool! Though they made chris tossolini look like a d-bag!


Foreshadowing? 

Mike


----------



## Mur-Dog!!!! (Mar 12, 2005)

Mike Slaughter said:


> Foreshadowing?
> 
> Mike


WOW...... True.


----------

